# Evaluation Question



## lokinix (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi all!

I was hired in October, prior to Q4, so I got an evaluation, so yay?

How do these work? Is it your ETL that decides the outcome, or do multiple leads give official input? I ask because when I acknowledged mine, it said I was evaluated by someone I have never worked with directly. 

Speaking of evaluations, I got a DIO and got a prorated raise, so not a lot, but it would of been around $0.30 if I had the full 365 days - so not bad, but not the best.

My ETL said that because I was only on for part of the year, that they were not able to give me DEO, but that if I keep up what I am doing, that I should get it next year, especially because they says I am his leading example for their TMs, and doing above and beyond, especially with treating some things how their leads would. 

I only share for two reasons. The first, I don't know if  they are just BSing me, they have not before hasn't before, but I've heard at other stores that people have been bullshitted.

The second is that he shared that the stores are able to give a limited amount of bonuses to hourly employees and that I am on track to be one of them. I've never heard of bonuses for nonTL hourly employees. What's the deal with that? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## countingsheep (Apr 24, 2022)

They are bsing you. The raises are given by coporate then you tls etls fogure out who gets what. Generally their favorites get more. Or those that didnt call out much. My store pulls attendance and goes down the line. I wouldnt let anything spot tells you go to your head. Just keep doing what you do and see what comes of it. 

The bonuses are a nee weird thing spot is doing most likely to retain people. Last year a very few tms got a small bonus. I forget what it was but it wasnr much. Not sure if its permanent or just until all.this mess calms down.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2022)

ASANTS. My store (low volume) still has a meeting with all leaders. The TLs come with ratings for their teams and we discuss the ratings as a group.  They don't typically change much.  Sometimes, the closing TL might have more insight on a GA who mostly closes, for instance, which might change something. SD and ETLs also have input. I have never had a score changed outside of this process.  The percents given per score are decided by HQ.

It would be rare for someone hired in October to get the highest score. It's always difficult, because the review covers only half of the time you have been working here. Frequently, a team member will really start learning new things and doing them better after the new year.

There is a tm bonus. I don't remember what percent of tms get it.  15-20 percent at a guess. I think the bonus was a weeks pay based on average hours over the previous 26 weeks.  I'm sure there is someone who got it last year who can confirm.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 24, 2022)

i Always gave everyone UNDER 1 year ION - first year there is a LOT to learn - you are NOT completely/fully functioning and unlikely to be global enough to help in other areas.  Nothing personal - under a year is still a training period.  I gave a tm a ION his first year and he ended up becoming TL.  He didn’t necessarily IMPROVE - he was good to begin with - he just didnt know enough in his first year to say he was FULLY doing ALL that was expected.

Attendance plays a big part - after every score HR demotes the rating for all will poor attendance history.

TL’s get an annual bonus.  Last year a few TOP TM were given a % of average pay bonus.

Each year TL’s are asked by the ETL what rating their tm’s should get.  Each year the ratings I gave were changed.  I think it was all for show to make us think we are involved in the process - getting our input.  When in the end - HR and SD are the only real opinions that count.


----------



## MrT (Apr 24, 2022)

I was only asked if i though someone deserved a deo that may have been overlooked.  My sd/etls did all the reviews.  Imo you dont get deos by what you do, but by what you dont do.  Attendance, attitude, versatility gets you the better score as there is usually enough people that do the work to get a deo but not all can.
There is a tm bonuses now given to top performers in november iirc.  Also was Sd/ETLs in my store that chose them.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2022)

MrT said:


> I was only asked if i though someone deserved a deo that may have been overlooked.  My sd/etls did all the reviews.  Imo you dont get deos by what you do, but by what you dont do.  Attendance, attitude, versatility gets you the better score as there is usually enough people that do the work to get a deo but not all can.
> There is a tm bonuses now given to top performers in november iirc.  Also was Sd/ETLs in my store that chose them.


Yikes. We divided the total number of bunuses by TLs, then each made our own choices.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 24, 2022)

Yes, about a week's pay based on average hours sounds right for what I got.


----------



## lokinix (Apr 24, 2022)

Yetive said:


> ASANTS. My store (low volume) still has a meeting with all leaders. The TLs come with ratings for their teams and we discuss the ratings as a group.  They don't typically change much.  Sometimes, the closing TL might have more insight on a GA who mostly closes, for instance, which might change something. SD and ETLs also have input. I have never had a score changed outside of this process.  The percents given per score are decided by HQ.


I mostly close, i know the CTL gave a lot of input from what my ETL said.


Yetive said:


> It would be rare for someone hired in October to get the highest score. It's always difficult, because the review covers only half of the time you have been working here. Frequently, a team member will really start learning new things and doing them better after the new year.


That is basically what my ETL said, but he did say that I know almost the whole store and that I do it all well and that my colleagues and TLs all say I do well. The ETL wanted to give me DEO, but that my store doesn't give DEO to anyone there less then a year. He said that there is nothing different he would ask or me.


Yetive said:


> There is a tm bonus. I don't remember what percent of tms get it.  15-20 percent at a guess. I think the bonus was a weeks pay based on average hours over the previous 26 weeks.  I'm sure there is someone who got it last year who can confirm.


Gotcha! Over the past six months I've averaged 35, Peru paystub.


----------



## lucidtm (Apr 25, 2022)

ASANTS - at our store for raises all of the TL's were called into the SD office separately with our direct ETL and the SD. We went down the roster and, for the most part, were all in agreement on people. For us, ION usually only goes to people on a CA or with incredibly poor attendance and attitude. 

There were a few final decisions that I personally didn't agree with but at the end of the day the ETL makes the final decision. Which is kind of interesting to me because they're not actually working with the TM's all day, every day. Our ETL's are in the trenches quite a bit but you can't be everywhere and we know the TM's strengths, capabilities, and growths far better than they do.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 25, 2022)

I got the bonus last


Yetive said:


> ASANTS. My store (low volume) still has a meeting with all leaders. The TLs come with ratings for their teams and we discuss the ratings as a group.  They don't typically change much.  Sometimes, the closing TL might have more insight on a GA who mostly closes, for instance, which might change something. SD and ETLs also have input. I have never had a score changed outside of this process.  The percents given per score are decided by HQ.
> 
> It would be rare for someone hired in October to get the highest score. It's always difficult, because the review covers only half of the time you have been working here. Frequently, a team member will really start learning new things and doing them better after the new year.
> 
> ...





Yetive said:


> ASANTS. My store (low volume) still has a meeting with all leaders. The TLs come with ratings for their teams and we discuss the ratings as a group.  They don't typically change much.  Sometimes, the closing TL might have more insight on a GA who mostly closes, for instance, which might change something. SD and ETLs also have input. I have never had a score changed outside of this process.  The percents given per score are decided by HQ.
> 
> It would be rare for someone hired in October to get the highest score. It's always difficult, because the review covers only half of the time you have been working here. Frequently, a team member will really start learning new things and doing them better after the new year.
> 
> There is a tm bonus. I don't remember what percent of tms get it.  15-20 percent at a guess. I think the bonus was a weeks pay based on average hours over the previous 26 weeks.  I'm sure there is someone who got it last year who can confirm.


I got the bonus last year it was about $200. Not a weeks pay for me. I think I got it around September not sure though. My understanding was it was a one time thing but, I could be wrong.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 25, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I got the bonus last year it was about $200. Not a weeks pay for me. I think I got it around September not sure though. My understanding was it was a one time thing but, I could be wrong.


Yeah, it's not a week's pay, I think it's a percentage, but of what I don't remember. I got around $200 as well.


----------

